# Magia General > Vídeos sobre magia >  EL AGUJERO EN LA MONEDA CHINA

## MrTrucado

Disculpad el audio un poquito bajo, es un juego que llevo tiempo trabajando en él
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-6radcZ4p8

----------


## WilsonWad

Muy bueno. A mi me ha gustado mucho : )


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk

----------


## MrTrucado

Gracias, la rutina está basada,toda ella, en una técnica que llevo tiempo perfeccionando, son los dos pases y el lavado de manos, hecho con esa técnica, no quería imitar a nadie, y pretendía sorprender al mago al ver efecto. Gracias de nuevo.

----------


## NahuelMazz

Que buen efecto! Felicitaciones

----------


## Altareum

Muy bueno y limpio!
Lástima lo del audio, no pude escuchar nada.

----------

